# Best Place To Buy Nato Strap For Cwc G10



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi folks, I have two CWC G10s both bought from Anchor Supplies. The reason I have two is that I broke the glass on the first one and ordered a watch and a glass from them.

I have an old green strap and two black Nato straps. One was plated over brass and I don't like the look of it after the nickel plating wore off. The other has S/S fittings but is now old and tatty.

So what I need is a black 18mm strap with S/S fittings. Preferably one not made for a gorilla as I have small wrists .... I don't like cutting the straps because they fray badly.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

fill yer boots


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Agreed with Des- great selection from our genial host.

If nothing takes your fancy, I've had good dealings with an ebay seller called Monkeyswag. Those won't be a good quality as Roy's though.


----------

